# ?????



## timmyb (Apr 16, 2013)

anybody have any luck in livingston county or lasalle county???? im going out in tomorrow mouring. i will let you guys know if i find any.


----------



## timmyb (Apr 16, 2013)

my buddy found 18 today over by pekin today


----------

